# why not to leave your clippers lying around



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Not aquarium related but this is why we dont leave clippers lying around


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Awesome, reminds me of the time my daughter tried to help by cutting out her pony tail. That took a while to grow back.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is killer ....lol


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

my kids are nuts, thanks guys


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My own grandpa told me the best way to save bubble gum is to put it behind your ear... I fell for it, got that crap completely everywhere...

Ice didn't work, peanut butter, it didn't matter, I got shaved and still had to get my head scrubbed. Kids are dumb, and life can be harsh, but I still rather be a kid then an adult, that's for sure.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

with out a doubt, god can you remember being a kid, outside til dark, lived on my bike, dug in the dirt, life was good
makes me sad for my kids that the world has changed so much and so much freedom i had as a child cannot be afforded to them,too many scary things out there, people especially


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

macframalama said:


> with out a doubt, god can you remember being a kid, outside til dark, lived on my bike, dug in the dirt, life was good
> makes me sad for my kids that the world has changed so much and so much freedom i had as a child cannot be afforded to them,too many scary things out there, people especially


Now that is a whole new topic. When I was a kid in Scotland we used to go on hikes, lunches and all, I would have been 6-9 years old and the stuff we got up to was crazy. Walking into mine tailings ponds,and sinking in up to our waist.,mink farms guarded by double fences and guard dogs, Stealing raspberries from a nearby country estate, and poaching trout, all kinds of stuff. Be gone for hours and it wasn't a problem. Today we'd be taken away by social services. It was a gas.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

even if you put it away or hide it, they still find a way to get to it, unless you lock them up . My daughter when she is 4 she use scissor and trim her hair then put some in the fridge. It cost me $40 to get hair dresser to fix it and another 6 months to grow long again.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

oh god... my boys will find anything. My 2 yo still has a scar about 2 inches long on his cheek from when his brother tried giving him a hair cut in one of those suddenly quiet moments. the scissors were in a cupboard 6 ft off the ground.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

neven said:


> oh god... my boys will find anything. My 2 yo still has a scar about 2 inches long on his cheek from when his brother tried giving him a hair cut in one of those suddenly quiet moments. the scissors were in a cupboard 6 ft off the ground.


Yike !!! That is scary. Luck he did not lose an eye.

My older daughter play hair dresser with her sister with her safety scissor as well. Always make you wonder what they are up to when it is all quiet


----------

